# Trivia .....



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

didnt really want to start a new thread for this piece of trivia! but didnt know where else to post it !!

Our office is located at the bottom of Calle Larios in Malaga City - on the Port side ... and all morning we have been enthralled from our 6th floor window by the fantastic flying feats of the Spanish Air Force !!

They have been formation flying (just like the Red Arrows!!) for a couple of hours ... practising for a show in the City on Sunday morning!

Stunning, brilliant, loud, scarey! ............. oooooooh I enjoyed that!

Sue lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> didnt really want to start a new thread for this piece of trivia! but didnt know where else to post it !!
> 
> Our office is located at the bottom of Calle Larios in Malaga City - on the Port side ... and all morning we have been enthralled from our 6th floor window by the fantastic flying feats of the Spanish Air Force !!
> 
> ...



You have such a cushy life dont you!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> You have such a cushy life dont you!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


 compared to some I suppose I do ..... but we are never 100% happy are we 

Just been watching a HUGE JET flying solo now around the port! the noise is seriously unbelievable! I love it .....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If you were in Benidorm you could look out of your window and see the rear gunners strutting their stuff.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If you were in Benidorm you could look out of your window and see the rear gunners strutting their stuff.


:hand: Im not gonna get drawn into your depravity this afternoon Mr X ! Im having too much fun watching the boys in the sky!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> didnt really want to start a new thread for this piece of trivia! but didnt know where else to post it !!
> 
> Our office is located at the bottom of Calle Larios in Malaga City - on the Port side ... and all morning we have been enthralled from our 6th floor window by the fantastic flying feats of the Spanish Air Force !!
> 
> ...


We have them nearly every day! They take off and land at San Javier airport near here. There was a fantastic airshow over the Mar Menor three years ago. The red Arrows were there along with various other display bteams from all over the world including the excellent Spanish Air force Display Team The Patrulla Aguila. Have attached a couple of photos and a link to you tube for anybody who is interested


----------

